# Apparently 20.7.1 has major HDMI issues



## rsday75

I was told there is a major issue with 20.7.1 and numerous folks have called in stating that some time after the update when the Bolt reboots, they lose HDMI. 
Some lose signal entirely, some lose sound, some have a very poor picture/sound afterwards. I still get picture if I let my TV sit for almost a minute when I switch HDMI ports to the Bolt. Seems like it could be an HDMI handshake issue. I tried a Panasonic and Samsung TV.
My box rebooted during a storm last night. Thought the storm got it, now I have no idea, and no real way to check. I have a box that still records, but no sound on the HDMI. Trying to find an old optical cable to see if I can get sound, or I will stream to a Fire Stick if the optical doesn't work. Otherwise, I have no TV....
They will not replace my box until the software fix is available to see if that is the issue. No ETA on the fix.....I was put on the beta list for the fix....

Rep would not let me speak to anyone else. I hope she really knows what she is talking about as she wanted me to try component connection from the Bolt to see if that works.......


----------



## Mikeguy

rsday75 said:


> I was told there is a major issue with 20.7.1 and numerous folks have called in stating that some time after the update when the Bolt reboots, they lose HDMI.
> Some lose signal entirely, some lose sound, some have a very poor picture/sound afterwards. I still get picture if I let my TV sit for almost a minute when I switch HDMI ports to the Bolt. Seems like it could be an HDMI handshake issue. I tried a Panasonic and Samsung TV.
> My box rebooted during a storm last night. Thought the storm got it, now I have no idea, and no real way to check. I have a box that still records, but no sound on the HDMI. Trying to find an old optical cable to see if I can get sound, or I will stream to a Fire Stick if the optical doesn't work. Otherwise, I have no TV....
> They will not replace my box until the software fix is available to see if that is the issue. No ETA on the fix.....I was put on the beta list for the fix....
> 
> Rep would not let me speak to anyone else. I hope she really knows what she is talking about as she wanted me to try component connection from the Bolt to see if that works.......


By any chance, are you on a monthly/yearly subscription? If so, I would call back and respectfully request some months of free service, due to the (not-on-your-part) temporary breaking of your machine.


----------



## --Scott--

rsday75 said:


> I was told there is a major issue with 20.7.1 and numerous folks have called in stating that some time after the update when the Bolt reboots, they lose HDMI.
> Some lose signal entirely, some lose sound, some have a very poor picture/sound afterwards. I still get picture if I let my TV sit for almost a minute when I switch HDMI ports to the Bolt. Seems like it could be an HDMI handshake issue. I tried a Panasonic and Samsung TV.
> My box rebooted during a storm last night. Thought the storm got it, now I have no idea, and no real way to check. I have a box that still records, but no sound on the HDMI. Trying to find an old optical cable to see if I can get sound, or I will stream to a Fire Stick if the optical doesn't work. Otherwise, I have no TV....
> They will not replace my box until the software fix is available to see if that is the issue. No ETA on the fix.....I was put on the beta list for the fix....
> 
> Rep would not let me speak to anyone else. I hope she really knows what she is talking about as she wanted me to try component connection from the Bolt to see if that works.......


Have you tried another HDMI cable to rule that out and another hdmi input on the tv or another tv? Is there any audio equipment in line such as a receiver or is the hdmi direct to the tv?


----------



## LynnL999

I'm having a weird issue where the screen looks crazy after finishing a recorded program, both in the menus and live TV. It's like two frames layered on top of each other. If I reseat the HDMI cable it's fine afterward.


----------



## lujan

I'm using an optical audio connection with HDMI for video only but haven't seen any problems thus far after updating to the latest version.


----------



## Speaky

For me the update solved my HDMI handshake problems.


----------



## mattyro7878

After the update, I got no picture and/or no sound. This was thru my Sony receiver. I went directly to my TCL 4K and that seems to have fixed things. I was trouble free for quite a while but now this.


----------



## NGeorge

I was on the early adopter list for 20.7.1 -- so far so good -- in fact it actually seems to have fixed my HDMI issue where I would randomly come home to a black screen... 2+ weeks and no black screen. Hopefully it didn't fix it for some and break it for others (and then break it again for me when they "fix" it)... *fingers crossed*


----------



## rsday75

I tried new cables and straight to a Panasonic and Samsung TV skipping my Yamaha AVR.
Was working fine on 20.7.1 for like 2 weeks and had never had issues in the past at all. Watching a recording, the Bolt rebooted out of the blue. (Thought it might have been storm related as there was weather in the area but my Bolt is on a UPS with other things and only the Bolt rebooted.)
Once the box came up, nothing. No display or sound. I moved HDMI ports and if I wait 30 seconds to a minute I will eventually get picture on the HDMI, but no sound.

I am currently using Optical for sound, but I had cables routed through the wall, so it is a bit of a pain. Streaming to a Fire Stick is also OK. Everything seems fine, just no sound over the HDMI port.


----------



## lessd

About every 10 or so times now with 2.7.1 I get no TiVo picture when I first turn on my HDTV, have to turn the TV off than back on again to fix this problem. Pulling the HDMI cable out of the Bolt + also will fix the problem. Semi pain.


----------



## blacknoi

lessd said:


> About every 10 or so times now with 2.7.1 I get no TiVo picture when I first turn on my HDTV, have to turn the TV off than back on again to fix this problem. Pulling the HDMI cable out of the Bolt + also will fix the problem. Semi pain.


This is what I'm experiencing now on my bolt, exactly. And the fix is the same too (pull cable or just turn off tv, turn back on).


----------



## hapster85

[never mind]


----------



## rsday75

Nice, pink screen when I try to stream on Amazon or Netflix in addition to no sound on HDMI. 

EVERYTHING WORKED FINE BEFORE THIS UPDATE!!!

TiVo, if you are going to push out updates that are not throughly tested, at least give us the option to not take updates!!!


----------



## lessd

blacknoi said:


> This is what I'm experiencing now on my bolt, exactly. And the fix is the same too (pull cable or just turn off tv, turn back on).


OK; now I know TiVo not just picking on me.


----------



## Digital Man

With the new update there have been a few times where I had no signal on my TiVo input. I discovered that if I cycled through the inputs on my TV the TiVo would come back. Never happened before the update.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lujan

Digital Man said:


> With the new update there have been a few times where I had no signal on my TiVo input. I discovered that if I cycled through the inputs on my TV the TiVo would come back. Never happened before the update.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This has happened occasionally since I first got my Bolt so I don't think it has anything to do with the new update.


----------



## aaronwt

Digital Man said:


> With the new update there have been a few times where I had no signal on my TiVo input. I discovered that if I cycled through the inputs on my TV the TiVo would come back. Never happened before the update.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've had this happen at one time or another with every UHD device I've owned.
Although it's been many months since I've had this happen with my Bolt. I've been running the newest software over 1.1 million seconds so far.


----------



## Digital Man

lujan said:


> This has happened occasionally since I first got my Bolt so I don't think it has anything to do with the new update.


Perhaps. I just got my Bolt+ for Christmas, so not a lot of mileage on it yet. Never had it happen before the update, has happened several times after the update.


----------



## Static

lessd said:


> About every 10 or so times now with 2.7.1 I get no TiVo picture when I first turn on my HDTV, have to turn the TV off than back on again to fix this problem. Pulling the HDMI cable out of the Bolt + also will fix the problem. Semi pain.


I was wondering if there was an update... Must've been. Everything was fine until maybe a week ago? Less? I turn on the tv and tv says no signal. I found if you turn the tv off press the TiVo button twice then back on it works too. It's like it's going to sleep after a while. Please fix this tivo!


----------



## BobCamp1

Static said:


> I was wondering if there was an update... Must've been. Everything was fine until maybe a week ago? Less? I turn on the tv and tv says no signal. I found if you turn the tv off press the TiVo button twice then back on it works too. It's like it's going to sleep after a while. Please fix this tivo!


Is power saving on? Maybe switch the setting to some other value, exit, then go back in and switch it off. And/or maybe reboot.
I find my parental control settings go weird like that after an update. They LOOK the same, but they ACT differently.


----------



## mattyro7878

i WAS READY TO START ANOTHER THREAD BUT HERE WE ARE. mY BOLT HAD NO ISSUES TIL THIS UPDATE. MY tcl 55" 55US57 NOW FAILS HANDSHAKE HALF THE TIME. I TURNED OFF POWER SAVING TO SEE IF IT HELPS. Sorry about caps. I look at keyboard when i type


----------



## ohboy710

My screen flickers on and off sometimes, but a Bolt reboot fixes it. Audio cuts in and out sometimes, but a Bolt reboots fixes that as well. Very frustrating.


----------



## L David Matheny

ohboy710 said:


> My screen flickers on and off sometimes, but a Bolt reboot fixes it. Audio cuts in and out sometimes, but a Bolt reboots fixes that as well. Very frustrating.


Various TiVo issues have been reported as being (temporarily) fixed by a reboot. Anytime a modern piece of electronic gear (containing a CPU, memory, etc) functions smoothly for some considerable number of hours but then starts to get glitchy until rebooted, it's reasonable to suspect timing issues caused by poor memory management.

[EDIT] Or maybe some such problems could be caused by other design flaws that make the equipment overly sensitive to even small memory timing variations that are probably unavoidable even with good memory management.


----------



## aaronwt

L David Matheny said:


> Various TiVo issues have been reported as being (temporarily) fixed by a reboot. Anytime a modern piece of electronic gear (containing a CPU, memory, etc) functions smoothly for some considerable number of hours but then starts to get glitchy until rebooted, it's reasonable to suspect timing issues caused by poor memory management.
> 
> [EDIT] Or maybe some such problems could be caused by other design flaws that make the equipment overly sensitive to even small memory timing variations that are probably unavoidable even with good memory management.


But why does it only happen to some people? I'm at over 1.5 million seconds on my Bolts since that last update. I have not run into any of these issues. My two Bolts have been pretty solid since I purchased them in 2015. I also use the High Power Saving option.


----------



## bmdoss

Speaky said:


> For me the update solved my HDMI handshake problems.


The update also solved my issues.. I am using monoprice premium high-speed hdmi cables


----------



## Static

is this full 20.7.1? im on 20.7.1.RC2-USC-11-849


----------



## Static

Ok. finally got someone to admit it
"Thanks for your patience today. It looks like we are having a known issue with Tivo Bolts not coming back with Samsung TVs, just as you have described. What I've done is opened a case that I've attached to the issue, and that way our software department will know to include your box in the resolution. I apologize, but we don't have a current ETA on when that will be resolved."

so they DO know its an issue.


----------



## aaronwt

What's the issue it has with Samsung TVs? Aren't they still just HDMI 2.0a ports?

Hopefully they get it resolved quickly. I'm glad it's working fine with my Sony.


----------



## Vdoggy

OK, I have a Bolt+ that was bought in February. I had no issues with setup and system worked flawlessly till 3-4 weeks ago. when the TV is turned on in the morning i am not getting any HDMI signal. Not sure what changed but something did. I have a Sharp Aquos TV, at first I thought something was wrong with the inputs on TV. I looked at other devices, Roku and Blu Ray player and they came on just fine, I changed the bolt to another input and same thing occured, changed the HDMI cable and same issue occurs. just to be clear this issue does not happen every time TV is turned on, but is over 50% of time I have to turn TV off and back on again 2-3 times and i usually hit the live tv button to get the bolt to handshake. Please fix


----------



## Static

Ahh see they told me it was JUST samsung.. but at least this time they admitted the issue, unlike the Mcard issue. I am getting annoyed since I have had issue after issue since purchasing this in December!


----------



## tivoboy

problem now happens daily with pretty much every turn on of the tv.. :-(

posted in wrong thread.


----------



## swbauer

I have my Bolt connected to an Onkyo AV receiver using HDMI. A couple of weeks ago when I would turn the Onkyo back on I get just a blue screen (80% of the time). I've found by unplugging the HDMI cable on back of Tivo and reconnecting the Tivo content comes back. Tivo please fix this new bug!!!


----------



## Rowan

I have the same setup and same problem with my Onkyo AV receiver and Samsung TV. If I switch the receiver to another input and then back it seem to fix the signal.


----------



## Dan203

I've got the same setup and I'm having weird issues with my new Bolt+. It,s annoying. I hope they fix it in the next update.


----------



## rpetruzz

Vdoggy said:


> OK, I have a Bolt+ that was bought in February. I had no issues with setup and system worked flawlessly till 3-4 weeks ago. when the TV is turned on in the morning i am not getting any HDMI signal. Not sure what changed but something did. I have a Sharp Aquos TV, at first I thought something was wrong with the inputs on TV. I looked at other devices, Roku and Blu Ray player and they came on just fine, I changed the bolt to another input and same thing occured, changed the HDMI cable and same issue occurs. just to be clear this issue does not happen every time TV is turned on, but is over 50% of time I have to turn TV off and back on again 2-3 times and i usually hit the live tv button to get the bolt to handshake. Please fix


I want to add my .02$ here. I own (have owned) Tivo since back in 2005. At least a dozen devices so far. Now I have 5 Tivos in my home. I just got my new Tivo Bolt + two days ago and I've been experiencing this EXACT problem the past two days as described by Vdoggy. I've tried every thing that Vdoggy has described and thought I needed to get a replacement box. At least now I know that once again Tivo has "issues". I remember back in the earlier days when the boxes were simpler and I didn't have any problems. I guess this is the price of progress? I've been talking to both Tech Support and Customer Support lately and I've found that the quality of their information is also not as credible as it used to be too.


----------



## String

Rowan said:


> I have the same setup and same problem with my Onkyo AV receiver and Samsung TV. If I switch the receiver to another input and then back it seem to fix the signal.


+1 for this setup with the same issue, but changing inputs doesnt fix it. I need to pull the cable.


----------



## Vdoggy

rpetruzz said:


> I want to add my .02$ here. I own (have owned) Tivo since back in 2005. At least a dozen devices so far. Now I have 5 Tivos in my home. I just got my new Tivo Bolt + two days ago and I've been experiencing this EXACT problem the past two days as described by Vdoggy. I've tried every thing that Vdoggy has described and thought I needed to get a replacement box. At least now I know that once again Tivo has "issues". I remember back in the earlier days when the boxes were simpler and I didn't have any problems. I guess this is the price of progress? I've been talking to both Tech Support and Customer Support lately and I've found that the quality of their information is also not as credible as it used to be too.


Update- still having issues with no HDMI signal when turning the TV on, have to turn TV on/off a few times and hit the live TV button multiple times at the same time. I opened a case with Tivo on 4/8 and as of 4/24 have not heard a word from Tivo support. Case #06824889, It is a great product that I have owned since the late 90's, but they need to step up and help there customers, especially customers that have new Bolt+ machines under warranty. I love Tivo but am very disappointed in Tivo customer support.


----------



## Static

Still happening here... getting TRULY annoyed now! we have had issue after issue with the bolt...


----------



## CrispyCritter

Happening with us as well. Yamaha receiver, Panasonic TV. It started to happen rarely a couple of weeks ago, but in the past 3 days has been happening almost every power on. Power off/on worked to fix it early on, but it doesn't seem to work any more. Unplugging the HDMI cable at the TV end and replugging it has always worked (5 times). 

Both the Tivo and the BluRay are connected to the receiver via HDMI, with then a single HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV. Interestingly enough, switching the receiver input to the BluRay player (after turning the BluRay on) starts up the video on the TV (showing the BluRay menu), and switching the receiver input back to the TiVo makes everything work (now showing the TiVo signal).


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Add me to the handshacke issue club. It happens 50% of the time. I am connected through A sony reveiver to a Samsung TV. Changing inputs resolves the immediate issue but the problem persists. Irritating!!


----------



## idksmy

Ancient Toshiba TV here. So old it only has 1 HDMI port, where I connect my Bolt. No issues.


----------



## jlin

Same problem with the 500GB Bolt I just got from the $99 Lifetime upgrade deal. Is it happening to everyone or just some sample batch?


----------



## lessd

HenryFarpolo said:


> Add me to the handshacke issue club. It happens 50% of the time. I am connected through A sony reveiver to a Samsung TV. Changing inputs resolves the immediate issue but the problem persists. Irritating!!


I guess the people in DC that wanted to make sure one could copy any HVTV signal gave us HDMI as a solution, I don't know if it stopped the HV coping but is sure giving the normal user a hard time. I use the TiVo sleep mode, turn on the HDTV than take TiVo out of sleep, seems to work.


----------



## jlin

What's the 'sleep mode'?


----------



## aaronwt

jlin said:


> Same problem with the 500GB Bolt I just got from the $99 Lifetime upgrade deal. Is it happening to everyone or just some sample batch?


I'm having no issues here with the two Lifetime transfer Bolts I got. I am going through two HDMI switches, and then to a Sony speaker bar, before going to my Sony UHDTV. And so far, I have not been having these handshake issues.

I've always used high power savings mode with my Bolts. So they go into standby after two hours of inactivity. But whether I take the Bolts out of standby before or after I turn on the TV and speaker bar, they come up without any handshake issues.


----------



## Tivortex

I mistakenly posted in an older thread about this. Sorry.

I've started experiencing this problem as well. Sharp TV and Pioneer AV receiver. TiVo Bolt.

Started losing the HDMI video with a message indicating HDMI cable is not permitted. Happens at least once every day. A reboot fixes it for a while but I lose any in progress recordings.

Not really the experience I paid for.


----------



## tomhorsley

Back when cable card firmware was broken all the time, I had my TiVo hooked up to a computer controlled switch to just reboot it every day at 2am. Maybe that would work for HDMI issues as well .


----------



## lessd

jlin said:


> What's the 'sleep mode'?


A TiVo menu option


----------



## JACKASTOR

jlin said:


> What's the 'sleep mode'?


Standby mode, can be programmed using a Logitech harmony remote to use the power on/off button


----------



## alexb

I lost sound during a 30 second skip, had to reboot, could that be caused by this set of new hdmi issues?


----------



## JACKASTOR

20.7.1 RC12 was released for my cogeco TiVo. Just a few days ago. Wonder if we will such changes. My Bolt is still on the current firmware we all enjoy though.


----------



## napa7m

You guys who are just now having handshake issues are lucky, mine has had issues since day one. Software updates have never made a difference for me. I have a Samsung UN75HU8550, Yamaha RX-V1800bl and TiVo Bolt. 

At least 50% of the time, when I turn on my TV and AVR the TiVo Bolt goes into epileptic mode. My screen rapidly flashes repeatedly for about ten seconds and then defaults to 720p resolution. From that point I have to go and reset the resolution to where it should be again.

It's incredibly annoying. Opening a ticket with TiVo got me nowhere except TiVo blaming my Yamaha AVR and cables. I have several other sources connected to the AVR and none of them do this. I've tried new cables as well.
Way to go TiVo....


----------



## JACKASTOR

Don't you like how they give you useless troubleshooting information and ignor what your saying when you talk to a rep!


----------



## Fant

I don't understand how a case can go this long. Do they not have enough engineers to look into an issue that seems to be affecting quite a few people or are they hoping it'll just resolve itself and the customer will close the ticket?


----------



## JACKASTOR

Fant said:


> I don't understand how a case can go this long. Do they not have enough engineers to look into an issue that seems to be affecting quite a few people or are they hoping it'll just resolve itself and the customer will close the ticket?


I have had them close tickets with no movement or acknowledgement regardless of what the issue was.


----------



## rpiotro

Add me to the list. I had NO handshaking issues prior to this update. I won't bore anyone with the details here because I 'm sure you've heard them all.


----------



## V7Goose

jlin said:


> Same problem with the 500GB Bolt I just got from the $99 Lifetime upgrade deal. Is it happening to everyone or just some sample batch?


It is definitely NOT everyone. I have three different Bolts right now (plus a mini) - one from last summer, and two new ones from the recent transfer deal. Absolutely no HDMI problems connected to any of four different TVs (an old Mistubishi DLP, a Sony Plasma, a Polaroid LCD, and a brand new Samsung 4K UHD LCD).

I'll go out on a limb and say that because my Bolts work fine with both 12 year old and one month new TVs, it cannot be related to any specific release of the HDMI disgusting copy-protection systems. My guess is that while the problem is probably originating in the TiVo hardware/software, it is only affecting specific TV models. And thankfully none of mine.


----------



## lessd

V7Goose said:


> It is definitely NOT everyone. I have three different Bolts right now (plus a mini) - one from last summer, and two new ones from the recent transfer deal. Absolutely no HDMI problems connected to any of four different TVs (an old Mistubishi DLP, a Sony Plasma, a Polaroid LCD, and a brand new Samsung 4K UHD LCD).
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and say that because my Bolts work fine with both 12 year old and one month new TVs, it cannot be related to any specific release of the HDMI disgusting copy-protection systems. My guess is that while the problem is probably originating in the TiVo hardware/software, it is only affecting specific TV models. And thankfully none of mine.


OK, I have a 4 year old HD 80" Sharp with the problem, no problem with my LG or other HDTV. I solve the problem by putting the Bolt in standby at night, then turn on the Sharp TV, than the Bolt, never a problem then when I want to watch TV.


----------



## aaronwt

V7Goose said:


> It is definitely NOT everyone. I have three different Bolts right now (plus a mini) - one from last summer, and two new ones from the recent transfer deal. Absolutely no HDMI problems connected to any of four different TVs (an old Mistubishi DLP, a Sony Plasma, a Polaroid LCD, and a brand new Samsung 4K UHD LCD).
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and say that because my Bolts work fine with both 12 year old and one month new TVs, it cannot be related to any specific release of the HDMI disgusting copy-protection systems. My guess is that while the problem is probably originating in the TiVo hardware/software, it is only affecting specific TV models. And thankfully none of mine.


No issues here either. And one of my Bolts goes through several HDMI switches before going to my speaker bar. It doesn't matter what order I turn on the TV or speaker bar, they seem to be fine with the HDMI 2.x connection. If anything I think the current version is more stable than than previous one with HDMI.


----------



## lessd

aaronwt said:


> No issues here either. And one of my Bolts goes through several HDMI switches before going to my speaker bar. It doesn't matter what order I turn on the TV or speaker bar, they seem to be fine with the HDMI 2.x connection. If anything I think the current version is more stable than than previous one with HDMI.


I have the HDMI problem but I have a HDMI 1.x connection to my 4 year old HDTV, so it may be a HDMI 1.x connection vs a HDMI 2.x connection. (I am using the newest HDMI 2 cable)


----------



## PaperFriend

I am having a similar issue as well. When using my harmony remote to turn everything on sometimes my receiver and Sony TV were showing no signal. My bolt + connects to my Pioneer Elite receiver and then to my TV. It did this about once out of every 5 tries. I would have to turn everything off and then on again to fix it.

My fix was to have the Tivo go to sleep on 'turn off' and then have the Tivo the last thing to turn on during startup. I also increased the delay between device commands. Works every time now. Just annoying that it takes longer for everything to turn on.


----------



## lessd

PaperFriend said:


> I am having a similar issue as well. When using my harmony remote to turn everything on sometimes my receiver and Sony TV were showing no signal. My bolt + connects to my Pioneer Elite receiver and then to my TV. It did this about once out of every 5 tries. I would have to turn everything off and then on again to fix it.
> 
> My fix was to have the Tivo go to sleep on 'turn off' and then have the Tivo the last thing to turn on during startup. I also increased the delay between device commands. Works every time now. Just annoying that it takes longer for everything to turn on.


That why I now put my TiVo in standby before turning my setup off, the TiVo is last to be turned on.


----------



## jcliff

lessd said:


> That why I now put my TiVo in standby before turning my setup off, the TiVo is last to be turned on.


I have a 50" Vizio, and when the same thing y'all are describing started I had no idea what was going on or if my TV was somehow failing. I'd have to cycle through my video inputs to fix it every time I turned on the TV. I'm using Amazon branded HDMI cables and digital audio out to a Vizio soundbar.

At one point I had convinced myself the Tivo had always done that and I just hadn't realized it.

Similar to what lessd and paperfriend are trying, the fix for me was turning on high power saving mode. Then, when I turn on the TV or want to wake up the Tivo, I hit the Tivo button and it wakes up without the weird handshake issues. I guess because high power saving mode is essentially aggressively putting the box into standby?


----------



## lessd

jcliff said:


> I have a 50" Vizio, and when the same thing y'all are describing started I had no idea what was going on or if my TV was somehow failing. I'd have to cycle through my video inputs to fix it every time I turned on the TV. I'm using Amazon branded HDMI cables and digital audio out to a Vizio soundbar.
> 
> At one point I had convinced myself the Tivo had always done that and I just hadn't realized it.
> 
> Similar to what lessd and paperfriend are trying, the fix for me was turning on high power saving mode. Then, when I turn on the TV or want to wake up the Tivo, I hit the Tivo button and it wakes up without the weird handshake issues. I guess because high power saving mode is essentially aggressively putting the box into standby?


After 2 hours, but you can put the unit in standby first, if you think you will be back to it in less than 2 hours.


----------



## timstack8969

Don't know if this issue I'm having is coming from this HDMI thread but I notice that when I press the number keys to change channels I see Pixilation when pressing the numbers on the remote. I also see this when pressing "clear" button. Is this a software issue? My Comcast signal is 100%


----------



## toddk63

I just got the 2nd Bolt after RMA'ing the first one with the no HDMI signal problem. Same f***ing problem. Firmware is 20.7.1.RC2-USC-11-849 on both. I highly suspect the firmware . Have tried it on 2 different TVs. Only way to get it to work on one TV is to unplug/plug HDMI cable. The other TV will work by cycling inputs on TV. Not sure if this "upgrade" from my Series 3 is worth the hassle. May return it. Thoughts?


----------



## HerronScott

What TV manufacture and models? What output resolutions do you have set on the Bolt (multiple or just one)? Are you using any of the power saving options?

Scott


----------



## toddk63

HerronScott said:


> What TV manufacture and models? What output resolutions do you have set on the Bolt (multiple or just one)? Are you using any of the power saving options?
> 
> Scott


I've already been thru all that before I called cust support to get the 2nd one . Dynex and Insignia TV. Tried all the resolution options, all the power saving options.


----------



## HerronScott

toddk63 said:


> I've already been thru all that before I called cust support to get the 2nd one . Dynex and Insignia TV. Tried all the resolution options, all the power saving options.


I was trying to see if we could find out which TV's are having this issue (and if the resolution/power saving settings impact it). I'm not seeing any issue with our new Bolt on my son's older Vizio (2010) for example (single 1080p resolution checked and no power saving although those may not have any impact).

It sounds like an HDMI negotiation issue since unplugging and replugging the cable fixes it at least for you.

Scott


----------



## toddk63

Herron, I will report back with more details on my TV when I get some time.

There are so many great new features of Bolt over Series 3 (web interface, Hulu, YouTube, 802.1 ac wireless...) I need to make a decision quickly whether to roll the dice and hope a firmware fix comes along while living with the issue or return it and go back to Series 3. I am leaning towards keeping the Bolt. If I do, I will likely buy a new Samsung 24" TV to go with it (in the kitchen). Maybe it will work OK with that TV. I signed up for the 20.7.2 early release. Maybe this helps as well. Lots of maybes. Inshalla!


----------



## L David Matheny

toddk63 said:


> I just got the 2nd Bolt after RMA'ing the first one with the no HDMI signal problem. Same f***ing problem. Firmware is 20.7.1.RC2-USC-11-849 on both. I highly suspect the firmware . Have tried it on 2 different TVs. Only way to get it to work on one TV is to unplug/plug HDMI cable. The other TV will work by cycling inputs on TV. Not sure if this "upgrade" from my Series 3 is worth the hassle. May return it. Thoughts?


Have you checked to see if there are any firmware upgrades available for the TV(s)? Sloppy firmware at either end could cause HDMI problems.


----------



## JolietJake

Hello. I am new on this forum, so please pardon if I don't know my way around. But I wanted to post our experience and thank all of you for the very valuable information all your posts had provided.

We just updated our Tivo Series 2 box to a Bolt + box and a number of Minis. We have a number of TVs -- Samsungs, Sunbrite (for outdoor) and our main TVs are two Vizio P-75 monitors. With our Vizio P-75 sets, we had exactly the same problem that everyone here has reported. Specifically, we had problems with the HDMI connection out of the Tivo Bolt + box. Display resolutions would switch unpredictably, sometimes the output would just cease, other times it would flicker or blink with increasing frequency until, after reaching seizure inducing levels, the entire output would cease. Or the display would look like it was in super slo-mo or it would look it was showing jerky stop-action animation. Initially, it seemed that restricting the output resolution to just 2160p or 2160ps would do the trick, but all the HDMI problems would resume almost every time the box came back up from standby or power down, or switched from Netflix/Amazon to live TV (or recorded TV).

We sent the first box back and got a replacement box. Which did exactly the same thing. Tivo tech support gave us quite a runaround on multiple calls, claiming everything from its the cables, its the fact that the box is plugged into a power strip (!), and do so on. Finally, I pointed out that they need to check out this discussion, and other related discussions, on this forum because there are clearly many people with TVs that don't work with their current firmware (20.7.1). At this point the customer service rep asks me to give him some time to consult with others.

He came back about 3-5 mins later to say that yes [get ready for this], this is indeed a "KNOWN PROBLEM" with the Vizio P-75 and a number of other TVs/monitors. He had no response to why they can't be up front and honest about this "known issue" and why they instead choose to be evasive and try to BS their loyal (and repeat!) customers with nonsense like "it's because you have it plugged into a surge strip".

But in any event, I wanted to reciprocate to all the useful posts from all of you that enabled me to pierce the scripts and so forth and get to some honest answers at Tivo and relay to all of you that that if you just press them, Tivo admits that this is a "known issue" and "their engineers are working on a fix that will be pushed as new firmware." They had absolutely no estimate of when a fix/patch will be pushed, and they would make absolutely no representation as to when it would be pushed.

Imagine how glad we are that we responded to their marketing emails and paid $1400 for a Bolt Plus along with a bunch of Minis (that they know don't work, but they're happy to take your $1400 for it) to replace our old box (that at least worked just fine with our TVs).

All the best to all, again thanks for the info that enabled us to get Tivo to man up and be honest. Hope they write good code to fix these problems and push new firmware quickly. We're watching you, Tivo!


----------



## toddk63

toddk63 said:


> Herron, I will report back with more details on my TV when I get some time.


HDMI issue on these TV's

Dynex DX-LCD 19-09 (2009)
Insignia NS-28D310NA15 (2015)

I am thinking about buying the Insignia 24" Smart Roku TV from Best Buy. Has anybody had the Bolt work with a recent Insignia TV?


----------



## Fant

My mini seems to work fine with a recent insignia


----------



## MonkeyShoulder

Same issue here! 90% of the times I turn the TV on, I get no signal from TiVo BOLT 500 GB, refurbished lifetime box. Occasional flashes of a TiVo error message bar over black. If I wait long enough (3-5 minutes) OR force a new HDMI connection by either removing & replacing the cable or turning off/on my receiver, the video usually comes through. INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATING!

Samsung LED 6350 55" TV
Yamaha RX-V465 AV Receiver

I'm shocked to learn that this is a known issue suffered by so many with no resolution for this long. Especially with a company with (in my case) a long history of above and beyond customer service (loyal customer since 2003).


----------



## sfhub

MonkeyShoulder said:


> Same issue here! 90% of the times I turn the TV on, I get no signal from TiVo BOLT 500 GB, refurbished lifetime box. Occasional flashes of a TiVo error message bar over black. If I wait long enough (3-5 minutes) OR force a new HDMI connection by either removing & replacing the cable or turning off/on my receiver, the video usually comes through. INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATING!


If you can isolate some sequence that brings the signal back, sometimes you can work around the problem by changing the startup and shutdown sequences.

I used to have such a problem with a series 3. I found if I changed the TV input to something else (compoonent in my case) and switched back, I got signal. I just changed the shutdown sequence for my programmable remote to switch to component before shutting down the TV (startup sequence always used a discrete to switch to correct input). Never noticed the problem again.


----------



## toddk63

toddk63 said:


> HDMI issue on these TV's
> 
> Dynex DX-LCD 19-09 (2009)
> Insignia NS-28D310NA15 (2015)
> 
> I am thinking about buying the Insignia 24" Smart Roku TV from Best Buy. Has anybody had the Bolt work with a recent Insignia TV?


I bought that Insignia 24" Smart Roku TV from Best Buy - Model#*: *NS-24ER310NA17. It works fine with the Bolt!


----------



## BobCamp1

toddk63 said:


> I bought that Insignia 24" Smart Roku TV from Best Buy - Model#*: *NS-24ER310NA17. It works fine with the Bolt!


I too have an Insignia TV I bought 11 months ago that works just fine. HDMI interoperability problems aren't all that rare. The solution unfortunately is to get a different model STB or a different model TV.


----------



## MonkeyShoulder

MonkeyShoulder said:


> Same issue here! 90% of the times I turn the TV on, I get no signal from TiVo BOLT 500 GB, refurbished lifetime box. Occasional flashes of a TiVo error message bar over black. If I wait long enough (3-5 minutes) OR force a new HDMI connection by either removing & replacing the cable or turning off/on my receiver, the video usually comes through. INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATING!


Update: Tivo sent me a new BOLT and guess what...same exact issue. These calls take forever because every customer service rep wants me to replace the HDMI cables, try a different TV, change the power outlet I'm using, and wait 24 hours after start-up. Why would I want to re-install my cable card to this new box (which does not have 30 days of my recorded media) when i can already verify the issue is the same!?

I've had moderate success with changing my start-up order of devices manually, but still get the epileptic screen regularly.

Hoping Tivo will follow through on their promise to call me when a fix is resolved.

Case 07105070

Reply to sfhub sequence suggestion: Thank you for this idea. I don't currently have a programmable remote, but maybe I'll investigate.

Reply to BobCamp1: Tivo Premiere worked perfectly fine with this same TV/receiver setup. If BOLT isn't compatible with certain TV's, they need to warn us before purchasing.


----------



## schmegs

As someone mentioned in another thread, sometimes putting an HDMI splitter in between the Bolt and the TV helps. It did for me, at least. I'm using this one, FYI:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CCMOMM0/


----------



## shwru980r

MonkeyShoulder said:


> Update: Tivo sent me a new BOLT and guess what...same exact issue. These calls take forever because every customer service rep wants me to replace the HDMI cables, try a different TV, change the power outlet I'm using, and wait 24 hours after start-up. Why would I want to re-install my cable card to this new box (which does not have 30 days of my recorded media) when i can already verify the issue is the same!?
> 
> I've had moderate success with changing my start-up order of devices manually, but still get the epileptic screen regularly.
> 
> Hoping Tivo will follow through on their promise to call me when a fix is resolved.
> 
> Case 07105070
> 
> Reply to sfhub sequence suggestion: Thank you for this idea. I don't currently have a programmable remote, but maybe I'll investigate.
> 
> Reply to BobCamp1: Tivo Premiere worked perfectly fine with this same TV/receiver setup. If BOLT isn't compatible with certain TV's, they need to warn us before purchasing.


If I hadn't got the Lifetime trade in deal on the bolt for $250, I think I would have sent the bolt back and got a Roamio OTA.

If you put the bolt in standby mode before turning off the TV or navigating to another TV input, then the issue is resolved. Just bring the Bolt out of standby mode by pressing the Tivo button after you turn on the TV or navigate back to the Bolt TV input.


----------



## rsday75

So, for what it is worth, Tivo finally replaced my Bolt and all is well. 
I have sound and no more pink screens when trying to view Amazon and Netflix.
My Bolt was bought on launch day from Best Buy.
I notice the new one is faster switching between channels,overall it just seems quicker than the old one, and the lights on the front are much brighter. 
I guess we will see if things continue to work good in the long run. 
Problematic Bolt had a 2TB Samsung drive swapped in. This new one got a 3TB Toshiba for what that is worth.

Process to get both Bolts on my account at the same time was a nightmare. Many calls to Tivo were required as they kept only getting one or the other active. Didn't send a power supply for the replacement so I had to get that sent even though I told them I would need one to power both at the same time to transfer recordings....Sigh.


----------



## rpetruzz

Hi,
I've followed this thread since I originally posted back in April 2017 (#35). I've been trying all the tips that have been posted here and none of them worked. Until now......
I hit on the idea that it was a problem with the HDMI HDCP handshake. Googling this issue I came upon a site that offered me the solution to put a splitter into the connection between my Tivo Bolt and my Sharp 65" flat screen. I'd already tried putting a signal booster in between with the result that it failed to connect every time instead of sometimes. Not good.... But this solution seems to have corrected the problem for me.......

Since I installed this splitter I've connected everytime without any problems. Not sure it works for everyone, but it sure did the trick for me.....

Bob

Fix your HDCP Errors - HDCP Stripper - Remove HDCP for PS4

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B004F9LVXC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Update:

It's now been 9 days (9/3/2017) since I installed the splitter device suggested in the post I've linked to. The Tivo Bolt hasn't failed to connect to our Sharp Aquos TV once. I no longer have to wonder if I need to reset the HDMI cable to get a picture.

Happy camper Bob.


----------



## String

Does anyone know if this issue was fixed in the new software that just came out?


----------



## lessd

String said:


> Does anyone know if this issue was fixed in the new software that just came out?


I still have the problem intermittently (20.7.2 RC24), putting the Bolt in sleep mode does solve it for me.


----------



## shwru980r

lessd said:


> I still have the problem intermittently (20.7.2 RC24), putting the Bolt in sleep mode does solve it for me.


Same here.


----------



## shwru980r

I just hooked up the splitter mentioned above and the issue is resolved. $18


----------



## rpetruzz

shwru980r said:


> I just hooked up the splitter mentioned above and the issue is resolved. $18


Glad to hear that it solved the problem for you too.....


----------



## spaldingclan

lessd said:


> I still have the problem intermittently (20.7.2 RC24), putting the Bolt in sleep mode does solve it for me.


so I have a Harmony Remote...I wonder if I can program it to put it in Sleep mode between input changes and before turning off (then reversing this on turn on and input change BACK to Tivo bolt)?


----------



## Nak

My Bolt+ was working perfectly prior to 20.7.2 RC24. Now, The HDMI handshake takes about a minute to complete. So I get a flashing screen for about a minute before everything works. Before this update it worked fine... Samsung TV and a Yamaha RX-V663 AVR. Very, very annoying.


----------



## shwru980r

spaldingclan said:


> so I have a Harmony Remote...I wonder if I can program it to put it in Sleep mode between input changes and before turning off (then reversing this on turn on and input change BACK to Tivo bolt)?


There is a delay of a few seconds between the time you put the bolt in standby mode and the time it actually enters standby mode. Not sure what would happen if you pressed the buttons too quickly before the Bolt had time to change modes.


----------



## shwru980r

Nak said:


> My Bolt+ was working perfectly prior to 20.7.2 RC24. Now, The HDMI handshake takes about a minute to complete. So I get a flashing screen for about a minute before everything works. Before this update it worked fine... Samsung TV and a Yamaha RX-V663 AVR. Very, very annoying.


My Bolt had this issue since I first bought it at 20.7.1. I purchased the splitter recommended in the above link and it resolved the issue.


----------



## Nak

shwru980r said:


> My Bolt had this issue since I first bought it at 20.7.1. I purchased the splitter recommended in the above link and it resolved the issue.


Well, apparently 20.7.2 made it worse... I guess they wanted everybody to have issues so you wouldn't feel alone, LOL. Thanks for the link to the splitter. The only issue I see is that the splitter blocks CEC as well.


----------



## shwru980r

Nak said:


> Well, apparently 20.7.2 made it worse... I guess they wanted everybody to have issues so you wouldn't feel alone, LOL. Thanks for the link to the splitter. The only issue I see is that the splitter blocks CEC as well.


The splitter only blocks CEC to the Bolt. The only reason I could see to use CEC on the bolt is if RF and IR failed on the bolt and CEC were the only way to send remote commands. It seems like CEC only functions for a few basic features like power and volume on most devices anyway. Plus, I'm not sure if the Bolt supports CEC.


----------



## Nak

shwru980r said:


> The splitter only blocks CEC to the Bolt. The only reason I could see to use CEC on the bolt is if RF and IR failed on the bolt and CEC were the only way to send remote commands. It seems like CEC only functions for a few basic features like power and volume on most devices anyway. Plus, I'm not sure if the Bolt supports CEC.


Good point! I wasn't even thinking about that. If it's between the bolt and the AVR then it shouldn't affect my setup. Thanks! Still, it would be better if Tivo fixed this. I hope it doesn't become like when they broke MP3 playback--songs won't advance once you fast forward or skip a song--and leave it like this forever. (MP3 playback still broken after many years.)


----------



## BigGuy62

Vdoggy said:


> OK, I have a Bolt+ that was bought in February. I had no issues with setup and system worked flawlessly till 3-4 weeks ago. when the TV is turned on in the morning i am not getting any HDMI signal. Not sure what changed but something did. I have a Sharp Aquos TV, at first I thought something was wrong with the inputs on TV. I looked at other devices, Roku and Blu Ray player and they came on just fine, I changed the bolt to another input and same thing occured, changed the HDMI cable and same issue occurs. just to be clear this issue does not happen every time TV is turned on, but is over 50% of time I have to turn TV off and back on again 2-3 times and i usually hit the live tv button to get the bolt to handshake. Please fix


Best BUY geek squad extended warranty replaced my Sharp Aquos. there are many know SW issues with HDMI and HDCP. I had a Tivo Premier with HDCP 1, and also tested failures with the Comcast DVR STB. Sharp sold out the TV line to another vendor and there are no more SW updates. Replaced it with a Sony Android TV and not a bit of trouble since then. Works great with both my old Premier and my new Bolt +.


----------



## yrock

rpetruzz said:


> Hi,
> I've followed this thread since I originally posted back in April 2017 (#35). I've been trying all the tips that have been posted here and none of them worked. Until now......
> I hit on the idea that it was a problem with the HDMI HDCP handshake. Googling this issue I came upon a site that offered me the solution to put a splitter into the connection between my Tivo Bolt and my Sharp 65" flat screen. I'd already tried putting a signal booster in between with the result that it failed to connect every time instead of sometimes. Not good.... But this solution seems to have corrected the problem for me.......
> 
> Since I installed this splitter I've connected everytime without any problems. Not sure it works for everyone, but it sure did the trick for me.....
> 
> Bob
> 
> Fix your HDCP Errors - HDCP Stripper - Remove HDCP for PS4
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B004F9LVXC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Update:
> 
> It's now been 9 days (9/3/2017) since I installed the splitter device suggested in the post I've linked to. The Tivo Bolt hasn't failed to connect to our Sharp Aquos TV once. I no longer have to wonder if I need to reset the HDMI cable to get a picture.
> 
> Happy camper Bob.


I am running a Yamaha receiver and and Panasonic plasma. My Tivo Bolt runs through the receiver into the tv via HDMI. I've had the flickering problem for months. I took this advice and bought the splitter from amazon. I originally installed the splitter between my receiver and tv, but I still had the flickering/handshake problem..maybe even worse than before. I then placed the splitter between the Tivo Bolt and the receiver and now NO FLICKERING OR HANDSHAKE problem. Its fixed!!!! Thank you!!


----------



## shwru980r

yrock said:


> I am running a Yamaha receiver and and Panasonic plasma. My Tivo Bolt runs through the receiver into the tv via HDMI. I've had the flickering problem for months. I took this advice and bought the splitter from amazon. I originally installed the splitter between my receiver and tv, but I still had the flickering/handshake problem..maybe even worse than before. I then placed the splitter between the Tivo Bolt and the receiver and now NO FLICKERING OR HANDSHAKE problem. Its fixed!!!! Thank you!!


I also bought the splitter to resolve the handshake problem.


----------



## Vdoggy

rpetruzz said:


> Hi,
> I've followed this thread since I originally posted back in April 2017 (#35). I've been trying all the tips that have been posted here and none of them worked. Until now......
> I hit on the idea that it was a problem with the HDMI HDCP handshake. Googling this issue I came upon a site that offered me the solution to put a splitter into the connection between my Tivo Bolt and my Sharp 65" flat screen. I'd already tried putting a signal booster in between with the result that it failed to connect every time instead of sometimes. Not good.... But this solution seems to have corrected the problem for me.......
> 
> Since I installed this splitter I've connected everytime without any problems. Not sure it works for everyone, but it sure did the trick for me.....
> 
> Bob
> 
> Fix your HDCP Errors - HDCP Stripper - Remove HDCP for PS4
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B004F9LVXC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Update:
> 
> It's now been 9 days (9/3/2017) since I installed the splitter device suggested in the post I've linked to. The Tivo Bolt hasn't failed to connect to our Sharp Aquos TV once. I no longer have to wonder if I need to reset the HDMI cable to get a picture.
> 
> Happy camper Bob.


I posted to this thread back in April a couple times. I opened a case with TIVO and that had no resolution, TIVO was no help at all. As a work around, I used my Harmony remote to delay bringing the Bolt out of sleep mode, this worked about 50% of the time. I found the same website and installed the splitter, and it works flawlessly. I reset my remote back to normal and changed the settings on the bolt back to never sleep and everything has been working for a couple months now. Not sure why or how the $15 splitter makes a difference and allows the handshake, but it does.


----------



## ritewinger1971

I’ve been following this thread for some time. Or at least rereading it over and over from time to time. I’ve used several different HDMI cables. I’ve used an hdmi switcher I bought at Best Buy. I’ve used the splitter mentioned in this thread. I still have problems where my LG OLED loses the picture. I would estimate I have to disconnect the hdmi once every 3-4 days to regain picture. When using this splitter mentioned here I didn’t get any picture. So I tried unplugging the tv and bolt and unplugging the hdmi to each device and still no picture. There is a mention of a mono price cable. But my hdmi goes through the wall so it’s a 12’ cable. I’ve tried a high end ($80) hdmi with no luck too. This is really driving me and my wife crazy. Anyone have any ideas? I was really hopeful for the splitter. But I couldn’t even get a picture. Wtf.


----------



## drober30

ritewinger1971 said:


> I've been following this thread for some time. Or at least rereading it over and over from time to time. I've used several different HDMI cables. I've used an hdmi switcher I bought at Best Buy. I've used the splitter mentioned in this thread. I still have problems where my LG OLED loses the picture. I would estimate I have to disconnect the hdmi once every 3-4 days to regain picture. When using this splitter mentioned here I didn't get any picture. So I tried unplugging the tv and bolt and unplugging the hdmi to each device and still no picture. There is a mention of a mono price cable. But my hdmi goes through the wall so it's a 12' cable. I've tried a high end ($80) hdmi with no luck too. This is really driving me and my wife crazy. Anyone have any ideas? I was really hopeful for the splitter. But I couldn't even get a picture. Wtf.


I used to have this problem too but I think it went away when my original Bolt failed (Pink Screen/No Video) and TiVo sent me a replacement Bolt, I really can't remember when/why it stopped but I'm leaning toward the replacement Bolt.

As long as your HDMI cables are "High Speed" your cables will work fine.

If your switching through an AV receiver, you could check updating the firmware on that receiver. I also found out my receiver was not HDCP 2.2 compliant. The sticker on it stated 4k pass through but I was not getting 4K 60fps.

I know how frustrating it was for me so here is what I would recommend "at this point"... Go buy a new TiVo Bolt from Best Buy or TiVo and install it, then return it after testing. You will be able to tell if it is the Bolt or something else in your current setup. This will be the fastest and simplest process of elimination to determine if its the Bolt. Sounds like you have spent enough time troubleshooting and trying other fixes, now you must try a new Bolt.


----------



## ritewinger1971

Drober30, thank you for pointing out the obvious, or what I should have considered before! But how easy will it be to buy a new one and install it with the service? Won’t that complicate any return?


----------



## drober30

ritewinger1971 said:


> Drober30, thank you for pointing out the obvious, or what I should have considered before! But how easy will it be to buy a new one and install it with the service? Won't that complicate any return?


From the TiVo website:
"TiVo offers a 30-day money-back guarantee, including complimentary return shipping (within the 48 contiguous United States), for any TiVo BOLT VOX, TiVo Roamio OTA and TiVo Mini VOX purchased directly from tivo.com."

I don't think there would be an issue returning it to Best Buy either, you might only have 14 days at Best Buy depending on your Reward Status.


----------

